# Research links for low carb



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://blog.virtahealth.com/low-carb-research-comprehensive-list/


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Did I comprehend that correctly when they said that out of 76 studies, 6 lasted two years or more?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I found this neat video.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I kind of like this guy.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh look, he had another video. I like him. He can say all of the things that need saying, not the most eloquent chap, but gets the points out there about dangerous fad diets.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the first video barnilder. Three things of note. Me to does decrease appetite. It does post insulin. It does increase metabolism outside of the lab as many of us say. We have more energy from burning fat.

I will try to watch the others later.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

But keep in mind, on the second two videos, just because he is a doctor, that doesn't mean he isn't a nut. This guy is a certifiable nut. Animal rights type. He is picking and choosing things to make it sound like eating animals is a bad idea, and he throws keto and atkins under the bus as default. But he does make interesting points. Things like glycemic indexes, bad breath, toxic and dangerous effects of too much fat in diet, etc.


I like to eat all of the things. Because I like to eat. I like to eat so much that I was once obese. The only diet that I found that really worked for me was a diet that allowed me to eat ice cream, pizza, home made bread, cookies, m&ms, and all of those kinds of things. I can eat all of those things and not gain weight. Don't have to make weird substitutions, either. Anyone can. Proper proportions is the key. No food is evil, no food is good, use all of the food at your disposal as fuel and medicine to achieve whatever state of being you wish.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

barnbilder said:


> But keep in mind, on the second two videos, just because he is a doctor, that doesn't mean he isn't a nut. This guy is a certifiable nut. Animal rights type. He is picking and choosing things to make it sound like eating animals is a bad idea, and he throws keto and atkins under the bus as default. But he does make interesting points. Things like glycemic indexes, bad breath, toxic and dangerous effects of too much fat in diet, etc.
> 
> 
> I like to eat all of the things. Because I like to eat. I like to eat so much that I was once obese. The only diet that I found that really worked for me was a diet that allowed me to eat ice cream, pizza, home made bread, cookies, m&ms, and all of those kinds of things. I can eat all of those things and not gain weight. Don't have to make weird substitutions, either. Anyone can. Proper proportions is the key. No food is evil, no food is good, use all of the food at your disposal as fuel and medicine to achieve whatever state of being you wish.


It is great you found what works for you. Too bad you feel the need to put down others finding what works for them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt6035294/


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

painterswife said:


> It is great you found what works for you. Too bad you feel the need to put down others finding what works for them.



If they are making it work, they are doing the same thing I am doing. I am worried for the people that might harm their bodies by using bits and pieces of information that support unhealthy eating habits.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

barnbilder said:


> If they are making it work, they are doing the same thing I am doing. I am worried for the people that might harm their bodies by using bits and pieces of information that support unhealthy eating habits.


Keto is far from unhealthy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.ketovale.com/ketogenic-diet-success-stories/


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

So acidosis, bone loss, halitosis, heart disease, pancreatic damage, liver damage and the potential for chronic obesity is healthy. OK. What I was really talking about was the person out there that is overweight, gets on keto, looks at the scale, notices the normal weight drop from carb elimination, (Carbs are bound with water) and they stay on a diet that will end up making them gain weight, once their bodies get used to all those calories. It would be ok if they tracked their calories and their weight and made adjustments as needed, but without doing that it is just scary dangerous, long term.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

barnbilder said:


> So acidosis, bone loss, halitosis, heart disease, pancreatic damage, liver damage and the potential for chronic obesity is healthy. OK. What I was really talking about was the person out there that is overweight, gets on keto, looks at the scale, notices the normal weight drop from carb elimination, (Carbs are bound with water) and they stay on a diet that will end up making them gain weight, once their bodies get used to all those calories. It would be ok if they tracked their calories and their weight and made adjustments as needed, but without doing that it is just scary dangerous, long term.


You really don't understand keto at all.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://ketodietapp.com/Blog/post/2017/02/28/5-amazing-weight-loss-success-stories


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

What really bothers me, is here we have a weight loss forum that seems to only be discussing a single fringe diet. There is lots of ammo here for the person that wants to give up and blame their genes, blame corporations, blame the food industry, blame Western culture and stay fat. That is not healthy, and it is not responsible to condone that type of thinking. 

If you lose weight from Keto, it is because there was more energy used than energy consumed. Just like any other diet. If you take the calories too low, it will mess with your hormones, your mind, and it will drop your activity levels to where you are only burning slightly less calories than you consume. Stuck in a plateau, not losing weight, eating a ridiculously tiny amount. That is the person that perpetuates the myth that caloric reduction doesn't work for all people. 

By carefully calculating for a slow weight loss that can be sustained, you can actually increase activity levels and speed up the process. With some attention to hitting protein levels, you can increase lean muscle mass which will increase your caloric needs. Eliminating any one major macronutrient would make this extremely difficult to pull off. Not uncommon for people on the IIFMM type diets to up their calories while still losing pounds.

I like to eat. Most people do. This is why most diets fail. Keep a person hungry long enough and they are going to ditch the diet. If you actually pay attention to what you are supposed to eat, and keep your calories high but still in a deficit, you have to eat a crazy ridiculous amount of food. Most people don't realize what they are supposed to eat to hit their protein. Of course if you replace a good chunk of your carbs with fat, it will be a tiny amount of food, and you will probably be eating far fewer meals, because fat is calorically dense, more than double carbs or proteins gram per gram. You can satisfy your energy needs with fat, but your belly won't be very full. You can't satisfy any of your protein requirements with fat, or carbs, but sometimes it is nice to have some room in your carb allotment for beans, sometimes it is nice to have some room in your fat allotment for meat. Hitting the protein is the hardest part, drastically reducing either fat or carbs makes it way harder to eat your protein.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Start your own threads about the diet you wish to discuss. No one is stopping you. You have not bothered to learn about keto but still shoot it down.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

painterswife said:


> You really don't understand keto at all.


I think I understand Keto perfectly. It is a religion. It is the Scientology of diet plans. It is not new, it is just a new spin on an old wheel. It has come around every so often, changes it's name, gets a different haircut, but just like all religions that pride themselves on denying their practitioners food, you will only catch the true believers following it. Now there will be people that will defend it, or maybe practice it when it suits them, but when the rubber hits the road there won't be many true practitioners. But, it appears that there is a strong contingent of them here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://zerocarbzen.com/2015/09/16/how-a-high-fat-ketogenic-diet-saved-my-life-by-jeff-cyr/


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> https://zerocarbzen.com/2015/09/16/how-a-high-fat-ketogenic-diet-saved-my-life-by-jeff-cyr/


That guy went from pilsbury dough boy to skeletor. Needs protein. Get this man some beans.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://www.statinnation.net/blog/2016/1/2/different-people-different-diets


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

barnbilder said:


> What really bothers me, is here we have a weight loss forum that seems to only be discussing a single fringe diet.


Pretty much!

A poster says they are eating fewer calories and you not believe them. I don't know why. This has been repeated many times. 

The importance of metabolic rate was proven decades ago, but you do not believe that either.

And, while energy is neither created or destroyed, it can be incompletely combusted. You don't seem to accept that, either.

If you are tired of discussing the keto diet, simply start a thread on a different diet.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, Terri.


----------

